# Bad news



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

So i come home from work today and one of my ob peacocks was beat up on pretty bad while i was gone, i had noticed him in a few scuffles in the past few days but nothing more then a little chasing, but this is bad. his tail fin is almost gone and looks discolored and his top fin is beat up pretty bad and he almost looks like hes discombobulated. he is swimming and they seem to be leaving him alone now my question is do they usually pull through this or is it likely i will lose him? i dont have a separate tank to put him in i wish i did.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

How big is he..... if he not to big you can get a 5 gal tank and a air driven box filter as a QT for under 30.00. You should try and remove him to heal him up, or they will continue to pick on him. After that, you will need him with some meds, and get him healthy. When he healthy you can try and move the decor around in the tank before reintroducing him to the tank. this will cause the fish to lose there establish territories and he will have a better chance of finding his own.


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

about 1.5-2 inches so even though the extra tank wouldent be cycled it woul dbe ok? i already have an extra air pump. i guess just keep my eye on water levels and if any spike just do a water change?


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

You can probably just go bare-bottom, and change some water every few days. 

Cycling shouldn't be an issue that way.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

use water from the tank he came from...


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Yes, use the tank water from the other tank and put a box filter in the tank. If you have a QT it's a god ideal to keep a box filter running in a establish tank year round. than you you take tank water and the box filter put it in you QT and it's cycled. After using you QT tank break it down and clean it with a bleach water solution and put it back on the self. I fyou leave it up and running you will use it and you no longer have a QT tank. As far as the box filter, after using the QT break it down and clean it with bleach water and ad fresh floos and than place it back into the other tank so when you need it it ready to go. It also a way to seed a new tank when cycling.


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

interesting, i will look into all that as for now he didnt make it, i got home late from work last night and rigged up something from what i had at home, i used the 5 gal bucket i use for water changes i put the extra air pump in it and filled it with tank water, i figured for the night it was better then letting him be in the tank with the rest and i was ganna go today and pick up a qt and air filter.

p.s. thanks for all your help today im going to do my weekly water change and move all the rocks around and see if they settle down at all. also prob go to the pet store and get the things needed for a qt and put the small filter in the tank to get it set up


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss......


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

djrichie said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss......


I was a little upset this morning when i woke up and found him, but atleast he went out without being attacked by the other fish and by himself. I did however buy a whisper 10 hob filter and my girl has a qt 10 gallon so i started running the whisper on my bigger tank to get the bacteria flowing, hopefully i wont have to use it


----------

